# Why does everybody type in small boring font?



## KittyKitten (Nov 20, 2009)

_*Why not use bright, bold colors! LOL. This is the only board I've been on that every single person uses small, regular font. Have fun, folks! *_


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 20, 2009)

Easier on the eyes, for one.


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 20, 2009)

Because it is considered the correct way to write . Would you write a letter to a friend in Magic Markers?


----------



## Teleute (Nov 20, 2009)

I can't speak for everyone, but I know I find crazy fonts pretty distracting for everyday use. It's like this "waaaaaaaaah size-3-orange... ohhhh, it's THAT guy again!" and it takes my attention away from what they're actually saying. Fun fonts and colors have their purpose and all, but since I'm such a visual person, that kind of thing on a regular basis is a little hard for me to deal with. I prefer to say fun things in a regular font


----------



## Tad (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't think that I'd stick around for long at a board where everyone used crazy fonts  Also, there are a few other forums that I read, and unusual fonts are not common in any of them (actually in one I think it actually is against the rules)


----------



## ep3er (Nov 20, 2009)

cinnamitch said:


> Because it is considered the correct way to write . Would you write a letter to a friend in Magic Markers?



I did once using crayons.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 20, 2009)

If it looks like my screen is bleeding, it is distacting  Also, I am so used to reading the same font, and then having to adjust to a larger one hurts my eyes.
I don't mind the softer colours you use though!


----------



## Tooz (Nov 20, 2009)

Because big spastic fonts suck.


----------



## ladle (Nov 20, 2009)

This font is actually the least representative of how my brain works.
If I was to type in a font the represented my brain, it would change size and colour every 3 letters


----------



## mossystate (Nov 20, 2009)

*SUCK ON THIS*


















Was too easy to pass up.


see, I just set up another joke....sombody go with it!!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 20, 2009)

This site is about FAT acceptance, not FONT acceptance  

Seriously though, the big bold coloured fonts SCREAM "pay attention to me"....totally not my bag.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 20, 2009)

Because I can't stand using bright big fonts.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 20, 2009)

because i am small and boring.

also, i can't be arsed to take the time to change it to something else.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 20, 2009)

Yep. Cuz it's not obnoxious.


----------



## James (Nov 20, 2009)

<-- small minded and unrepentant fontist. 

If a font looks like it was last used on a clown's business card, I admit that I'll start reading it with a bias against the intellectual value of its content


----------



## kayrae (Nov 20, 2009)

Because web text should be readable. Font size, style, and type affect how readers will react to your writing.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 20, 2009)

supersoup said:


> because i am small



Wait... what?


----------



## supersoup (Nov 20, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> Wait... what?



dude, vertically, i am tiny.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 20, 2009)

supersoup said:


> dude, vertically, i am tiny.



Fair enough, but horizontally you're not.

Maybe you should just like, add extra space.

L...i...k...e ... t...h...i...s....


----------



## Shosh (Nov 20, 2009)

Jay West Coast said:


> Yep. Cuz it's not obnoxious.



Exactly.


----------



## kayrae (Nov 20, 2009)

*stop being font sizeist!*



Blackjack said:


> Fair enough, but horizontally you're not.
> 
> Maybe you should just like, add extra space.
> 
> L...i...k...e ... t...h...i...s....


----------



## Zoom (Nov 20, 2009)

I would only post in a different font than the default one if you guys had one of these: 

View attachment font.PNG


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 20, 2009)

kayrae said:


> *stop being font sizist!*



I don't want to! I only jerk off to wide fonts anyhow. The skinny ones just don't do it for me.

And don't even get me started on Arial. That shit just looks anorexic. I fear that its edges are going to poke me while I'm fucking it.


----------



## Seth Warren (Nov 20, 2009)

happyface83 said:


> Why not use bright, bold colors!


 

Bright, bold colours hurt my eyes. They also make baby Jesus cry and whenever you use bright, bold colours, God kills a kitten.




happyface83 said:


> LOL.




Did someone say something funny? Is there a post prior to yours that the rest of us are not privy to?




happyface83 said:


> This is the only board I've been on that every single person uses small, regular font.




So, am I correct in amusing that the other boards you frequent are populated by twelve year olds? Most of the boards I frequent are made up of of adult users who value the conversation on the boards rather than the other users' creative abuse of the typeface settings. Valuing the conversation naturally leads to valuing legibility.




happyface83 said:


> Have fun, folks!




Don't worry...the fun is just beginning...


----------



## comaseason (Nov 20, 2009)

It's hard on the eyes. 

Every time something is in big bold bright colors with varying sizes of font your eyes have to adjust. So if I read 2 posts a minute and each post has a different font size and thickness, my eyes are adjusting 2x a minute = bad. This causes eye strain, which can cause headaches, sensitivity to light, dizziness, etc.

I help design web applications for professional use and it's a big no, no as far as design. That's why when you use an application you see that everything has uniformity and color palettes are consistent, etc. Continuity is one of the best friends of usability.

Let the words you choose to use and your ideas be the things that speak loudest - not the size, style and the color of your font. As others have stated the font is saying something about you to the readers - and it may not be what you intended.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 20, 2009)

Everyone doesn't type in small boring fonts, if you've done enough reading. But chances are that you are going to find the boring font 99.3% of the time or whatever percentage which may be close to that one.

I've seen different fonts mixed in certain particular posts. Sometimes it helps add a special something to the post. Sometimes It doesn't even do that. But one thing that it does if not over-used, is connect the reader with something that stands out slightly more, if anything. I don't feel like giving it a label or personality. Sure, mix it up .. once in a while .. but don't use it through and through for every single post; referring to the bright, loud, bold, very small or very large sized lettering that can distract the reader.

I, however, like using bold, loud, colorful fonts for wishing someone happy birthday. :happy:


----------



## Carrie (Nov 20, 2009)

comaseason said:


> It's hard on the eyes.
> 
> Every time something is in big bold bright colors with varying sizes of font your eyes have to adjust. So if I read 2 posts a minute and each post has a different font size and thickness, my eyes are adjusting 2x a minute = bad. This causes eye strain, which can cause headaches, sensitivity to light, dizziness, etc.
> 
> ...


Everything this brilliant woman said, most especially the last paragraph. 

Honestly, people who consistently use obnoxious big types and fonts and colors generally get put on my "ignore" list, because it annoys me and bothers my eyes.


----------



## BeaBea (Nov 20, 2009)

James said:


> If a font looks like it was last used on a clown's business card, I admit that I'll start reading it with a bias against the intellectual value of its content



Thank God, I thought I was the only one who did that!

Seeing as I'm admitting to my dumb prejudices then I guess I also need to admit that moving or stupid avatar pictures and people who have unreasonably long signatures also get skipped over. (And by unreasonably long I don't mean pertinent advertising that pays my mortgage <cough> I mean 14 lines of quotes from the Bible/Star Wars plot lines/Political statements/Memorials to Pets long since dead etc etc)

Tracey


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 20, 2009)

~Shrugs~ Never had any desire to type in colors and I'm not sure how to do it anyway.

Dennis


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 20, 2009)

Because I like the contrast between the small font and big women.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 20, 2009)

Because I am not 12 years old.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 20, 2009)

happyface83 said:


> _*Why not use bright, bold colors! LOL. This is the only board I've been on that every single person uses small, regular font. Have fun, folks! *_



"...every single person..." In the short time you've been on Dims, you have seen every single person's font of choice? Really?

Let me say this in your language: *Seriously... STFU!*


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 20, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> "...every single person..." In the short time you've been on Dims, you have seen every single person's font of choice? Really?
> 
> Let me say this in your language: *Seriously... STFU!*


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 20, 2009)

Don't listen to the haters. You work your font. 

Hard on the eyes...pfft! Like little black letters on an unnaturally bright screen is oh so much better for the ol' peepers.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 20, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Don't listen to the haters. You work your font.
> 
> Hard on the eyes...pfft! Like little black letters on an unnaturally bright screen is oh so much better for the ol' peepers.


Actually, Nancy, aggressively bright and bold font _does_ bother my eyes, as does shifting between different type sizes and fonts and colors and such, as comaseason explained very well in her post. The poster asked us why others don't use the different fonts and such, so I answered. If that makes me a, ahh, "hater", alrighty then.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 20, 2009)

I remember one woman who always posted using this color. She made looooong posts....I kinda wanted to stab her a little. I'll take Hate for 1000, Alex.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm really enjoying this thread.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 20, 2009)

I also hate this " WhY dOes EvERyboDy TyPE iN SMaLL bORiNg FoNT?"

Ahh!


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 20, 2009)

Shosh said:


> I also hate this " WhY dOes EvERyboDy TyPE iN SMaLL bORiNg FoNT?"
> 
> Ahh!



OK, that is worse than a large red font bleeding on my screen! I have a headache now


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 20, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> I'm really enjoying this thread.



*Really? How Much!* :happy:

*the standard just isnt good enough*


----------



## mossystate (Nov 20, 2009)

A baby picture. 

My fontenal was beige. 


View attachment 73261


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Nov 20, 2009)

But I thought guys on here liked women that were big in the font...and big in the back!


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 21, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Really? How Much!* :happy:
> 
> *the standard just isnt good enough*



Quite a bit!

This is an excellent thread.


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 21, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Quite a bit!
> 
> This is an excellent thread.



*You are just jealous Santa, now get some color in your life and some font excitement too....sassy!*


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 21, 2009)

Using multiple fonts in a simple conversational context is an internet tradition that needs to join Geocities on the freshly dead pile.

*CONFORM.*


----------



## mossystate (Nov 21, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Quite a bit!
> 
> This is an excellent thread.



You so catty.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 21, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> *You are just jealous Santa, now get some color in your life and some font excitement too....sassy!*



Well Di: My response to your wonderful comment to Santa would be... Once you go  Black  No other font color will do 




Wagimawr said:


> Using multiple fonts in a simple conversational context is an internet tradition that needs to join Geocities on the freshly dead pile.
> 
> *CONFORM.*



*Obey! Wagimawr Obey! *








*Happyface83*






*You Will Confrom*
*You Will Obey*
*You will type with standard font & colors*


----------



## Melian (Nov 21, 2009)

I Mask My Font Inadequacies By Capitalizing The First Letter Of Each Word.


----------



## kayrae (Nov 21, 2009)

Tony, I think this is the funniest thing you've ever posted. Forreals.


----------



## steely (Nov 21, 2009)

Shosh said:


> I also hate this " WhY dOes EvERyboDy TyPE iN SMaLL bORiNg FoNT?"
> 
> Ahh!



Yes this, exactly! My dog why do they do this? It makes me crazy, crazier, stop doing it for the love of dog!


----------



## Seth Warren (Nov 21, 2009)

Wagimawr said:


> Using multiple fonts in a simple conversational context is an internet tradition that needs to join Geocities on the freshly dead pile.
> 
> *CONFORM.*



Ah, but with the death of Geocities, there was already MySpace to continue the long and proud tradition of piss-poor DIY web page "design."


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 21, 2009)

Melian said:


> I Mask My Font Inadequacies By Capitalizing The First Letter Of Each Word.



I Do This As Well

Also Making Sure
Every 
Post
Reads Like A

Bad

PowerPoint Presentation


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 21, 2009)

I always consider myself somewhat of an attention whore until........I see people use those annoying color fonts.......:doh:

Seriously, if you want to use it, then do so. I won't say a word. If someone bandies others into using it though, I might have to beat someone with my fairy wand


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm prejudiced and I am just gonna say it:

Posts with outsize fonts, color fonts, all bold, all italic, posts heavy with unsized images, posts with bad bottom-heavy sigs (yes I dissed bottom-heavy) or sigs with weird negative space or space that throws off leading or the flow from post to post....I'm much less likely to even _try_ to read them. I just don't. It hurts my eyes, slows down the (gigunda) flow of information to the point where I can't get through threads.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 22, 2009)

I"ll admit to doing it in my signature on occasion and in Birthday threads.

Other than that, I got nothin.

Oh, ok, and the NFL thread when I'm making a point about a team, so I use their colors.

OMG I'm one of them!!!!

Someone delete my account...


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 22, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I Do This As Well
> 
> Also Making Sure
> Every
> ...



Now try
reading that as
William Shatner 
in 
James T. Kirk's voice
and it gets
worse


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 22, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Actually, Nancy, aggressively bright and bold font _does_ bother my eyes, as does shifting between different type sizes and fonts and colors and such, as comaseason explained very well in her post. The poster asked us why others don't use the different fonts and such, so I answered. If that makes me a, ahh, "hater", alrighty then.



Just saw this, Carrie...

I meant no offense. I was trying for bantering silliness which is was the vibe I was getting from most of the posts here even though I realize a few were serious responses. Clearly my humor missed its mark. I don't think you a hater at all...just optically sensitive. 

Personally, I do not have a problem with the big, colorful fonts. If going purple and 5 times bigger than average makes someone happy so be it. If it bothers my eyes I will sometimes highlight it which helps ease the brightness or I'll just skip over the post all together. 

PS: Bellz, the NFL thread loves you as is. Don't change a thing! :happy:


----------



## Tau (Nov 22, 2009)

I don't like the word font. It's like the word moist - they're yuk words.


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 22, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> I'm prejudiced and I am just gonna say it:
> 
> Posts with outsize fonts, color fonts, all bold, all italic, posts heavy with unsized images, posts with bad bottom-heavy sigs (yes I dissed bottom-heavy) or sigs with weird negative space or space that throws off leading or the flow from post to post....I'm much less likely to even _try_ to read them. I just don't. It hurts my eyes, slows down the (gigunda) flow of information to the point where I can't get through threads.



yes, i feel the same. i'm into content. i'm more interested in what people are saying than the size and color of what they are saying. i find the big aggressive fonts personally annoying. i spend a lot of time reading and doing artwork and i don't like to have to put that kind of optical effort into reading a post. its my personal prejudice that usually people who use them haven't spent as much time thinking about what they'd like to say as they did choosing the font. often they are just saying things for effect. so, generally i just skip over things that i feel are posted by people who just like rattling the cage for fun. i get enough of that teaching college kids. that might not really be true but thats often how it comes across to me when i see that. a little isn't bad to emphasize something or bring special attention, but when its the entire post it doesn't seem very effective.


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 22, 2009)

Tau said:


> I don't like the word font. It's like the word moist - they're yuk words.



? i like being a font of moisture myself


----------



## Tau (Nov 22, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> ? i like being a font of moisture myself



*Gasp!* You dirty, dirty girl!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 22, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Now try
> reading that as
> William Shatner
> in
> ...



Damn, I can't rep you!


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 22, 2009)

Go into "Settings" and unclick "Boring."


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 22, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Go into "Settings" and unclick "Boring."




that simple huh?    :doh:


not working for me. 


dang!


well, here's my font .. and here's



i
n
t
e
r
e
s
t
i
n
g



:happy:


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 22, 2009)

Stop having a boring fontSTOP HAVING A BORING LIFE


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 22, 2009)

Just to make it clear, the occasional judicious, considered use of color or emphasis is fine. It's wholesale use that makes me pretty much immediately tune out, whether I want to or not.


----------



## James (Nov 22, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> Stop having a boring fontSTOP HAVING A BORING LIFE




Dude... you deserve a TON of rep for this... I just chuckled for the last 5 mins.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 22, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> Just to make it clear, the occasional judicious, considered use of color or emphasis is fine. It's wholesale use that makes me pretty much immediately tune out, whether I want to or not.



I agree with a lot of what you are saying, Liz.

Yeah, I feel that it takes away from the post; the wholesale use of font, bold, italics, underline ... etc. I think that _any_ loud, jumbled, cryptic or distracting post is uncool. Boring font, as the OP had called it, well it makes me wanna tune in more. *lol* ...ironic as that sounds. 

This font cues me, being the reader, on what I'm reading. I honor that. Simplicity is pretty rad. 

And another thing, I don't see it as boring. All you gotta do is open up a book and there you have it. It's a set standard. This font that I am using right now isn't a characteristic of "boring." It is what it is. 

It's plain and simple and easy to read. Ok, maybe it is boring.  But an ever changing font can be distracting. That doesn't mean it is distracting for everybody, though. I think most people tend to stick with this same old font or at least something quite similar because the routine and sameness (that we share) permits efficiency. Our thoughts flow faster to the "gigunda" of shared information. I like that word.  

In answer to the OP question - 

_Why does everybody type in small boring font?_


Everyone doesn't.
The font isn't boring.

As for me, using the font that I currently am using (as most do) is just easy on the eyes.

It doesn't characterize any individual as being boring either. I just think giving a font a label as "boring" isn't all that impressive. 

The flow of "sameness" in text helps us deliver "differentness" in how we correspond, individually. There's a certain harmony to it.

I like all fonts, don't get me wrong. 

Liz, I also agree about the other things that you were saying. I tend to read a post at more ease, if the whole thing is not italicized. or bold - (if, and only if its not like a really long paragraph and is spaced and broken up for easy reading.) 

You made a valid point that all those varying sized fonts, italicized, bold and used through and throughout a post can be deceiving to a lot of us. It is hard to read through a post and easily or more speedily process the information when you have to deal with the distractions or visual chaos of overused fonts.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 22, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Just saw this, Carrie...
> 
> I meant no offense. I was trying for bantering silliness which is was the vibe I was getting from most of the posts here even though I realize a few were serious responses. Clearly my humor missed its mark. I don't think you a hater at all...just optically sensitive.
> 
> Personally, I do not have a problem with the big, colorful fonts. If going purple and 5 times bigger than average makes someone happy so be it. If it bothers my eyes I will sometimes highlight it which helps ease the brightness or I'll just skip over the post all together.


WHATEVER *NANCY* NOW I FEEL ALL SELF-CONSCIOUS ABOUT MY _OPTIMICAL CHALLENGES_ AND ALL THANKS HEAPS. :eat2::eat1::bow:


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 22, 2009)

*GUYS, WE'RE GONNA MAKE AMERICA SERIFED AGAIN**ONE FONT AT A TIME*


----------



## pdgujer148 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Warning: comic sans kills brain cells.*

True fact.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi Billy Mays Here


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 23, 2009)

Mathias said:


> HI, BILLY MAYS HERE


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 23, 2009)

* "What the Large font giveth,the small font taketh away"*


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 23, 2009)

Mathias said:


> Hi Billy Mays Here



OOOO, you're going to the devil


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 23, 2009)

Mathias said:


> Hi Billy Mays Here


HI, I'M GEORGE ZIMMER, FOUNDER AND CEO OF MEN'S WAREHOUSE.

NOW THIS IS A STORY ALL ABOUT HOW
EVERY PERSON IN THIS WORLD CAN'T RESIST MY PLOW
AND I'D LIKE TO TAKE A MINUTE TO TALK TO YOU ABOUT MY KIT
YOU'LL LIKE THE WAY IT LOOKS...I GUARANTEE IT.

IN NEW YORK CITY, BORN AND RAISED
POLISHING MY PISTOL'S HOW I SPENT MY DAYS
FINGERING, TINKERING, TOUCHING UP MY TOOL
CLEANING IT AND MAKING ALL THE LOVELY LADIES DROOL

WHEN SUPERMAN FELL FROM THE SKIES ABOVE,
SAID, "I CAN PWN YOUR PURPLE-HELMETED WARRIOR OF LOVE".
SO I GAVE HIM A TASTE OF MY PILE-DRIVING PLEXUS
AND REALIZED, "I SHOULD MAKE MEN'S SUITS IN TEXAS".

I HAILED FOR A CAB AND WHEN IT CAME NEAR
IT HAD A STICKER THAT SAID "OBJECTS SMALLER IN MIRROR".
I SAID TO THE CABBIE "I CAN PROVE THAT WRONG!"
SO I SHOWED THE GOOD SIR MY SIZABLE SCHLONG
IT VERILY WAS A SIGHT THAT HE JUST COULDN'T QUIT
AND THAT'S WHEN I FIRST PROCLAIMED "I GUARANTEE IT!"

I PULLED UP TO MY MANSION WITH A TRUCK OF WOMEN
AND GAVE THEM ALL A TASTE OF MY OMNIPOTENT SEMEN
LOOKED AT MY KINGDOM AND KNEW I WOULD FIT
AND THAT'S HOW I CAME TO SAY, "I GUARANTEE IT!"


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 23, 2009)

*Taco, Fettuccine, Linguine, Martini, Bikini...*


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 23, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> * "What the Large font giveth,the small font taketh away"*



Very true, Tony. Small boring fonts can be very cool.


----------



## Astarte (Nov 23, 2009)

The font and style are just as boring as the message they carry. I consider the misuse of the smilies and fonts to be really annoying, impolite and rude. If your message isn't strong enough to keep the readers interest, pretty wrappings wont make it any better.


----------



## MatthewB (Nov 23, 2009)

Isn't it funny that we got _all_ this mileage out of a thread that the original poster probably intended to be an annoyance? 

Oh, and... IMPACT!


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 23, 2009)

Internet messageboard analysts agree that many who use large, colorful fonts do so to mask feelings of inadequacy or insecurity about their posts. 

They recommend using a small neutral font in order to convey an air of quiet determination and get your point across.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 23, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Internet messageboard analysts agree that many who use large, colorful fonts do so to mask feelings of inadequacy or insecurity about their posts.
> 
> They recommend using a small neutral font in order to convey an air of quiet determination and get your point across.



Interesting.


But why are you whispering?


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 23, 2009)

View attachment grin.jpg

hungry for donuts


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 23, 2009)

MatthewB said:


> Isn't it funny that we got _all_ this mileage out of a thread that the original poster probably intended to be an annoyance?
> 
> Oh, and... IMPACT!



it is kinda* IMPRESSIVE *huh?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 23, 2009)

Carrie said:


> WHATEVER *NANCY* NOW I FEEL ALL SELF-CONSCIOUS ABOUT MY _OPTIMICAL CHALLENGES_ AND ALL THANKS HEAPS. :eat2::eat1
> ::bow:




I happen to like girls with "optimical challenges". What?!?!? It's a preference!


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 23, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Very true, Tony. Small boring fonts can be very cool.



Yes-it gives a nice clean fresh feel- kind of minty fresh :happy:



NancyGirl74 said:


> I happen to like girls with "optimical challenges". What?!?!? It's a preference!



*Hi NancyGirl: If you want a real optimical challenge* forget "Dark Orange" you need to go YELLOW or PINK


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 23, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Yes-it gives a nice clean fresh feel- kind of minty fresh :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hi NancyGirl: If you want a real optimical challenge* forget "Dark Orange" you need to go YELLOW or PINK



ouch! that strained my retinas! and my rods and cones are positively vibrating!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 23, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Yes-it gives a nice clean fresh feel- kind of minty fresh :happy:
> 
> *Hi NancyGirl: If you want a real optimical challenge* forget "Dark Orange" you need to go YELLOW or PINK



Damn Tony! If those fonts were sound, they'd be so high-pitched only dogs and cats could hear it!


----------



## Teleute (Nov 23, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> my rods and cones are positively vibrating!



You have no idea how much restraint it is taking to NOT jump on the innuendo here.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 23, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> ouch! that strained my retinas! *and my rods and cones are positively vibrating!*



:wubu::wubu:If only I could be there to see this in person! :wubu::wubu:



Teleute said:


> You have no idea how much restraint it is taking to NOT jump on the innuendo here.



You're obviously a better restrained woman than I - LOL! :bow:


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 23, 2009)

Teleute said:


> You have no idea how much restraint it is taking to NOT jump on the innuendo here.



sufffffeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! cackle! cackle! i like a girl in restraints but restarints would make it harder to jump on my innuedo unless... i'm not even going to say it. its just waaay too much. i don't want to get banned for being obscene.


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 23, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> :wubu::wubu:If only I could be there to see this in person! :wubu::wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> You're obviously a better restrained woman than I - LOL! :bow:



i never knew you had the voyeur thing going?

as for restraints, maybe we need to use more straps for you. you are one strong angel!


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 23, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> ouch! that strained my retinas! and my rods and cones are positively vibrating!



hahahahaha!!!


----------



## mango (Nov 23, 2009)

*I always bold my font to help convey my bold personality.


*


----------



## Sugar (Nov 23, 2009)

mango said:


> *I always bold my font to help convey my bold personality.
> 
> 
> *




*The mustache does that for you, yo!*


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 23, 2009)

Colours I don't mind. However posting in a large, bolded, and obnoxious colours is bad form all round. 

More than anything else, its just plain fucking annoying.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 24, 2009)

This thread is like Rio--where people come to get it out of their system.


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 24, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> This thread is like Rio--where people come to get it out of their system.



this is kinda a nice friendly snark thread. i like!

we're all wearing big bright thongs too for impact ( pretends not to get the reference)


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 24, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> this is kinda a nice friendly snark thread. i like!
> 
> we're all wearing big bright thongs too for impact ( pretends not to get the reference)



that's not *snark*  this is *SNARK*


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 24, 2009)

Very relaxing thread.


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 24, 2009)

THIS THREAD IS DRIVING ME TO DRINK


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 24, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Very relaxing thread.



*Relaxing* 

*How Relaxing*


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 24, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Relaxing*
> 
> *How Relaxing*



_It's extremely relaxing!_


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 24, 2009)

MEANIES, JUST PLAIN OL MEANIES


----------



## mejix (Nov 24, 2009)

*Pustulence my dear...
~
*


----------



## iamaJenny (Nov 25, 2009)

I know I'm a little late on the topic. I have to say that I used to be a huge proponent of "font liberation" but looking at all of these crazy fonts is LITERALLY like being physically assaulted by way of eye ball pluckage. It's horrible. LOL.

You see? Even my LOL is sodden with mockery and ill will.


----------



## iamaJenny (Nov 25, 2009)

Astarte said:


> The font and style are just as boring as the message they carry. I consider the misuse of the smilies and fonts to be really annoying, impolite and rude. If your message isn't strong enough to keep the readers interest, pretty wrappings wont make it any better.



Oh no! I'm a total smiley slut(aka smiley-holic). I'll have a sentence with five words and 15 smilies. Don't judge me. I'm in recovery.:blush:


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 25, 2009)

iamaJenny said:


> Oh no! I'm a total smiley slut(aka smiley-holic). I'll have a sentence with five words and 15 smilies. Don't judge me. I'm in recovery.:blush:


Come  back  to  the  dark  side.  We  have  cookies. 

p.s. I LOVE SMILEYS ^_^


----------



## Astarte (Nov 25, 2009)

Wagimawr said:


> Come back  to the  dark side.  We have  cookies.
> 
> p.s. I LOVE SMILEYS ^_^



:eat2::eat2: They have cookies on the other side??? :eat1::eat1:


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 25, 2009)

There's cookies on any side you want em to be on.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 25, 2009)

To the honorable William J. LePetomaine, Governor... 

Oh wait...sorry, not used to public speaking.


*THE WHITE, GODFEARING CITIZENS OF ROCK RIDGE wish to express our extreme displeasure with your choice of sheriff. Please remove him immediately! The fact that you have sent him here just goes to prove that you are the leading asshole in the state!*


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 25, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> To the honorable William J. LePetomaine, Governor...
> 
> Oh wait...sorry, not used to public speaking.
> 
> ...



I mean since we're talking fonts etc...


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 25, 2009)

cinnamitch said:


> THIS THREAD IS DRIVING ME TO DRINK



and that's a bad thing?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm a small boring person...that's why.


Oh yeah....well that's not exactly true.....the small part anyway.......:doh:


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3k5oY9AHHM


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 25, 2009)

fatgirlflyin said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3k5oY9AHHM


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 25, 2009)

Blackjack said:


>



I getted her fer you Beejy.


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 26, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm a small boring person...that's why.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah....well that's not exactly true.....the *boring* part anyway.......:doh:



Fixed your typo. You're shorter than I am. 

Me? I type in a small boring font as compensation for _something..._

-Rusty


----------



## Mathias (Nov 26, 2009)

Blackjack said:


>



I got her for you!


----------



## mango (Nov 27, 2009)

*I SHOT SANS SERIF*











*... BUT I DID NOT SHOOT THE DEPUTY.*


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 27, 2009)

*HAPPYFACE! Is this how you like it??????*


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 27, 2009)

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> *HAPPYFACE! Is this how you like it??????*


ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY *HAPPYFACE* LIKES IT BIG AND WHITE?! ZOMG HOW DARE YOUUUU..


Rofl. This Thread Is Awsomesauce.


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 27, 2009)

luscious_lulu said:


> and that's a bad thing?



HICCUP,, UM NO


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 27, 2009)

*Puts goggles on and stands back...*...







"My eyes! The goggles do nothing!"


----------



## Tooz (Nov 27, 2009)

mango said:


> *I SHOT SANS SERIF*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you mean:


I SHOT SANS SERIF


...but i did not shoot the comic sans.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 27, 2009)

_This font is lousy._


----------



## comaseason (Nov 28, 2009)

It sure is big. You must have something really important to say.


----------



## Seth Warren (Nov 28, 2009)

A post isn't truly meaningful until somebody uses Wingdings. I'm still waiting, people...


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 28, 2009)

That would be cheating since wingdings are not part of Dims default font set, but since Seth asked...

This is for Dims favorite Total Bastard:


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 28, 2009)

wingdings!! saying it just makes me giggle! hehehehehehe


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 28, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> That would be cheating since wingdings are not part of Dims default font set, but since Seth asked...
> 
> This is for Dim’s favorite “Total Bastard”:



*
FU WINGDINGS... Chicken Wings Pics would be nice *






*Now Dims favorite "Total Bastard" might be Happy :happy: - but, I think others may be Hungry *


----------



## fatlane (Nov 28, 2009)

PARDON ME BUT I HAVE USED BIG FONTS BEFORE

also where's kelligrl? I hear all the cool kids are downloading her pics.


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 28, 2009)

*AM I COOL YET GUYS*


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 28, 2009)

Wagimawr said:


> *AM I COOL YET GUYS*



no........


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 28, 2009)

fatlane said:


> PARDON ME BUT I HAVE USED BIG FONTS BEFORE
> 
> *also where's kelligrl ?* I hear all the cool kids are downloading her pics.



Busy eating BIG Fonts


----------



## fatlane (Nov 28, 2009)

Wagimawr said:


> *AM I COOL YET GUYS*



Please do not underline words. I keep trying to click them and then I call tech support when clicking them doesn't change the browser window or nothing.

Also hello.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 29, 2009)

¿&#647;&#613;&#387;&#305;&#633; &#647;&#305; &#387;u&#305;op &#305; &#623;&#592;


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 29, 2009)

Many of the large fonts are not exciting.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 29, 2009)

fatlane said:


> Also hello.



Hello Fatlane!


----------



## fatlane (Nov 29, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Hello Fatlane!



_Hey there, good looking! I'll be back to pick you up!_

30 DimPoints to whoever can name the commercial that line came from.

HINT: If you aren't double the legal drinking age, chances are you have no clue about that commercial.


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 29, 2009)

fatlane said:


> _Hey there, good looking! I'll be back to pick you up!_
> 
> 30 DimPoints to whoever can name the commercial that line came from.
> 
> HINT: If you aren't double the legal drinking age, chances are you have no clue about that commercial.



That cheesy commercial for Mr Microphone. Yeah yeah im waaaaaaaaaay over the legal drinking age...

HAVE A NICE DAY


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 29, 2009)

fatlane said:


> _Hey there, good looking! I'll be back to pick you up!_
> 
> 30 DimPoints to whoever can name the commercial that line came from.
> 
> HINT: If you aren't double the legal drinking age, chances are you have no clue about that commercial.



I told my oldest daughter about that stupid commercial.....it did seemed to help reinforce a teenager's opinion that old people are cheesy.....:doh:


----------



## fatlane (Nov 29, 2009)

That's the commercial all right. I was watching it on YouTube the other day.

And then I watched the Levi's commercials and realized everyone, even the children, were stoned in the seventies.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 3, 2009)

Tooz said:


> you mean:
> 
> 
> I SHOT SANS SERIF
> ...




Which only leads us to question; why?...WHY?!

 WHY DID NOBODY SHOOT THE COMIC SANS?!



(It's Like Acid For The _Miiiiiiiiiiind_, Man! ACID FOR THE MIND! ITMUSTBESTOPPED!)


----------



## fatlane (Dec 3, 2009)

*
Now I know why I use the small boring font. It's easier to set up than all this rigmarole.​*


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 3, 2009)

So true, fatlane. 

The SBFs are simple and fun to use.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 3, 2009)

Leave the large exciting fonts to the heroes.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 3, 2009)

_Your avatar is really creepy! Where did you get it? WHERE??? WHERE???_


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 3, 2009)

Very old (early '80s) *drivers license* photo. _Thanks._


----------



## Sugar (Dec 3, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Very old (early '80s) *drivers license* photo. _Thanks._



*Drivers license is code for mug shot.* :happy:


----------



## fatlane (Dec 3, 2009)

Good gosh I can't keep this up.

AND I DO NOT WANT A "THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID" QUIP FOLLOWING THIS.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Sugar (Dec 3, 2009)

That's what HE said.


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 3, 2009)

Sugar said:


> That's what HE said.




hahaha... rep for sugar!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 3, 2009)

Thank you, Sugar. You don't know how much that means to me.

Thank you.


----------



## Michelle (Dec 4, 2009)

_What?............_


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 5, 2009)

waht is this i dont even


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 5, 2009)

*WHAT?*


----------



## fatlane (Dec 5, 2009)

I believe this thread is now... what's the word?

Ah, yes! DERAILED!


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 5, 2009)

fatlane said:


> I believe this thread is now... what's the word?
> 
> Ah, yes! DERAILED!



Louder Please


----------



## BeaBea (Dec 6, 2009)

fatlane said:


> I believe this thread is now... what's the word?
> 
> Ah, yes! DERAILED!



Noooo. The OP told us to have fun and we definitely have. Admittedly my eyesight is probably now permanently damaged by some of the colour combinations and fonts, but its been a giggle! 

Tracey xx


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 6, 2009)

BeaBea



FatLane


----------



## fatlane (Dec 6, 2009)

Aieeeeeeeeeeeeee My Eyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees!


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 6, 2009)

*This thread is hurting my eyes *


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 6, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> BeaBea
> 
> 
> 
> FatLane



Very cool use of color and font, GEF!


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 6, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Very cool use of color and font, GEF!



*very artistic .. i like it :happy: the variation of the colors and font size.*


----------



## mejix (Dec 6, 2009)

*[ COLOR="SeaGreen"][ B][ SIZE="7"][ FONT="Courier New"] [I ] witty comment [/I ] [/FONT ][/SIZE ][/B ][/COLOR ]
*


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 7, 2009)

This inability of the colors and fonts to make our posts genuinely interesting is heartbreaking.


----------



## comaseason (Dec 7, 2009)

I think I watched an after-school movie about it once.


----------



## mango (Dec 7, 2009)

*Courier New is the NEW BLACK!*






*(bolded in red for emphasis)*


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 7, 2009)

comaseason said:


> I think I watched an after-school movie about it once.



Yes, it was a _Century Gothic_ drama based in _Georgia _if I recall. The goody-two-shoes protagonist _Arial _ was presumed an only child. When accused of being a serial killer by the local _Serif _(first name of _Sans_), a _Franklin Gothic Medium_ was consulted. It turned out Arial had siblings. One was a near anorexic named _Arial Narrow_ and an evil twin named _Arial Black_.
Yes, it's a VERY S...L...O...W day at work today.


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 7, 2009)

Please read in a proper British accent...

You should not mock ones font and size, for it allows a glimpse of the inner spirit. The fruitfulness of originality and totality. Jane Austen would most certainly not approve the ridicule!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 7, 2009)

Here at dims, we accept fonts of all sizes and colors.


----------



## Michelle (Dec 7, 2009)

_*I'll tip my hat to the new fontstitution*_
_*Take a bow for the new revolution*_
_*Smile and grin at the change all around me*_
_*Pick up my keyboard and play*_
_*Just like yesterday*_
_*Then I'll get on my knees and pray*_
_*We don't get fooled again*_
_*Don't get fooled again*_
_*No, no!*_

_*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!*_

Meet the new font
Same as the old font


----------



## fatlane (Dec 7, 2009)

/power chords


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 7, 2009)

Michelle said:


> _*I'll tip my hat to the new fontstitution*_
> _*Take a bow for the new revolution*_
> _*Smile and grin at the change all around me*_
> _*Pick up my keyboard and play*_
> ...





fatlane said:


> /power chords




Thank you Roger Fontrey and Pete Textshend!


----------



## Gspoon (Dec 8, 2009)

I am lazy and like typing like this


----------



## fatlane (Dec 8, 2009)

Gspoon said:


> I am lazy and like typing like this



I am totally missing the pop culture reference on this one.


----------



## CrankySpice (Dec 8, 2009)

fatlane said:


> I am totally missing the pop culture reference on this one.



View attachment 11103_full.jpg


does this help?


----------



## fatlane (Dec 8, 2009)

No. For some reason, that image is gettin' blocked here.


----------



## mango (Dec 9, 2009)

She said she was from *Tahoma. That's the first thing she told me when I walked up to her as she worked the lucida console. 

We talked about the good old days and all the different lucida systems. I noticed by the badge on her jacket that she used to work down in the Georgia office. She saw that I noticed it and mentioned she's never really talked to anyone much about her time down there since the **trebuchet accident. I was surprised anyone survived after the horrible* impact it left on everyone down there. 

When she clocked out at five, I waited across the road at the diner to meet her. She knew the game I was trying to play and after ordering an* arial black coffee, she revealed the name of her new lover -  Verdana. I was heartbroken. Not that I missed my last chance with the only woman I had ever loved, but because she ruled out any chance I had of a threesome. 

The mood went cold and I could feel the stench in the air grow thick. The light was getting dim and the palatino linotype floor was beginning to swallow me up. She could sense the change of atmosphere and asked Garamond, behind the counter, for the check.

And that's how she left me. Sitting there, in that diner, with my book antiqua still in my hand. *


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 9, 2009)

*Well done O' Mustachioed One!
* :bow:


----------



## fatlane (Dec 9, 2009)

Mango has shown the way. Now we need moar fontses.


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 9, 2009)

*Some of the fonts in this thread have had their pedal put to the metal. Others are like an acid bath on my retinas. Fyck! The goggles do nothing.

This is just a reminder that you don't need to be completely tasteless to enjoy bigger, more exciting fonts.*


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 9, 2009)

Fyck rep!!! ahhhh hahahaha


----------

